# LOCKED - zboczenie czy popularna praktyka

## psycepa

Tak mnie naszlo pytanie: czy Wy tez macie cos takiego ze jak wchodzicie na forum i widzicie zamkniety topic to jest on pierwszym ktory czytacie?  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

Czytam zawsze te, które są nowe i mnie interesują. A nowe LOCKED zawsze mnie interesują  :Smile: . A poza tym lubię zielone chomiki.

----------

## largo3

Tak, z takich tematów można się dowiedzieć kogo w czasie dyskusji łatwo ponoszą nerwy i zamiast rzeczowych argumentów zaczyna sypać obelgami na osoby o innych poglądach. Są to ciekawe rzeczy, zwłaszcza dla nowych osób na forum (jak na przykład ja).

BTW: Lubię chomiki, tylko czasem, jak komputer mi zwalnia to muszę je poganiać żeby szybciej biegały.   :Razz: 

Pozdr.

----------

## noobah

psycepa, albo nie jesteś zboczony, albo oboje jesteśmy zboczeni  :Very Happy:  Ja też wszystkie zamknięte czytam, ale nie wiem dlaczego, można się czasem pośmiać.

Poza tym, nie lubię chomików, a zwłaszcza tych zielonych. Wolę afrykańskie jaskółki oraz papugi ... norweskie błękitne - piękne pióra.

largo3: siedzę na tym forum jakieś 2 lata i mogę ze spokojnym sumieniem powiedzieć że tematy są najczęsciej zamykane przez ignorację  nowych (przeważnie) użytkowników. Nie spotkałem się tu z flame war, bo moderatorzy robią dobrą robotę i zawczasu zamykają jak komuś popuszczają nerwy.

----------

## Yatmai

Heh, no ja też często czytam te pozamykane nawet jak sam temat mnie niewiele interesuje  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

a jak czytam przed zamknięciem to też się liczy?   :Cool: 

----------

## Poe

ja tez jak Raku  :Razz: 

btw. czy to przez to ze zamknalem dzis temat? :]

----------

## psycepa

hmm w zasadzie Rakuto sie nie liczy  :Razz: 

chyba ze np Poe zamknie a ty jak wejdziesz na forum to czytasz te pozamykane przez niego :]

a to zasadniczo nie przez to ze Poe zamknales dzis topic, juz dawno myslalem o tym zeby sie o to was spytac :]

troche mi ulzylo ze nie jestem sam  :Razz: 

yeah, zielone chomiki ROXX  :Very Happy: , ale papugi tez daja rade  :Razz: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie lubię tematów zamkniętych, bo mi się kojarzą z zamkniętymi oknami (i drzwiami) - wraz ze wszystkimi możliwymi tego skojarzeniami  :Very Happy: 

A chomiki są mało jenteligientne. Wolę szczury. A najlepiej: koty.

----------

## Eeeyeore

Tematy lockowane zawsze co jakis czas sie sprawdza i obadywujeje co leci do klosza tudziez czemu jest edytowane. Moder to osoba wybierana przez ludzi czy pozostalych moderow jako osoba godna zaufania i umiejaca prowadzic forum. Ale jak moder przegnie, to moder leci. Tyle ze czegos takiego tu nie zauwazylem.

Chociaz dla mnie zamykanie tematow jest do kitu , bo z zycia wiedzac nawet najbardzie kontrowersyjny czy glupi temat - sam kiedys zdechnie.

A zamykajac zaraz pojawi sie kolejny o podobnej tematyce

Jest wiele innych sposobow zeby upomniec przesadzajacego usera.

A moderatorzy podlog wlasnej konwencji ustalaja globalnie jaki ma byc poziom dyskusji na forum

Mniej zamykania - mniej problemow  :Smile: 

Jak dla mnie temat "marchewka" - czy tam: "zajace na lace"

----------

## c2p

Po wejściu na forum czytam nowe tematy, które mnie interesują i wszystkie zamknięte nawet jak są bezsensowne, bo czasami można się pośmiać.

A co do chomików to nie przepadam za nimi bo za dużo przy nich roboty (trociny i te sprawy). Wolę rybki bo wystarczy tylko 2 razy dziennie nakarmić i raz na tydzień przepłukać wkłady z filtra, a ogrzewanie i światło mam sterowane elektronicznie  :Very Happy: .

----------

## psycepa

ale zielone chomiki buduja gniazda, nie ma przy nich zadnych problemow  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

@c2p, a jak Twoje krewetki?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dadzior

ROTFL

Myslalem ze tylko ja tak mam ;D Od kilku lat na kazdym forum, nawet jak sa jakies nowe tematy to zawsze przegladam te LOCKED. Po prostu skoro temat jest zablokowany, to musial byc jakis powod aby to zrobic, wiec z ciekawosci zagladam tam  :Smile: 

Za kilka lat wyladuje u psychiatry... ;P

----------

## p1c2u

dopiero teraz sobie to uswiadomilem ze .. jakos mnie nie ciagnie do tych locked to moze ze mna jest cos nie tak?

----------

## wodzik

nie widzialem nigdy zielonego chomika, ale mysle ze jak bym mial takiego to bym go lubil. a co do tematow locked oczywiscie czytam wszystkie, chociaz nie zawsze jako pierwsze. zreszta czytanie locked sie przydaje zeby mnie potem to nie spotkalo :D

----------

